# How do stop dog moving his bed



## LeaderOfThePack (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok so for quite some time now, my dog keeps on moving his bed from it's spot at the side against the wall between 2 of the furniture.

He lives in the back room, because we have cats, and has done all of his life so he is used to it.

He hasn't always moved his bed, he's about 7 or 8 years old and moving his bed is more of a recent thing, like in the last couple of years and it's so annoying because I'll walk out the back and the bed will be in the middle of the room for me to trip all over.

So far I've said "bad boy!" and locked him out in the yard as punishment for a few minutes, about 5.
That worked for a while then he started again.

So I changed punishment to "bad boy!" followed by locking him in the garage for a few minutes (the weather became nice and he loves the sun so locking him in the yard was pointless)
That worked for a while too and then eventually he started moving it again in spite of punishing him straight after discovering the bed moved.

So my next method was again with the bad boy and this time instead of taking him out if it was time to, or feeding him, I'd ignore him and go back into the house.
So I was basically trying to let him know that if he moves his bed, he doesn't get to do what he expected and wanted to do.

It's frustrating because I've tried every method from locking him out to just ignoring him and he just doesn't seem to be getting out of this annoying habit, it's as if he either doesn't yet grasp that I don't want him to move his bed or he's just ignoring me to be a pain in the backside. I want to know what could be the reason and how I can stop him from doing this


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Sounds like he just prefers to have his bed where he places it, meh, only takes a second to move it back if you want


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Heaven help him if he does something serious ......jeeze.

Can't believe it tbh !! Your having a laugh, you must be  and if your not, you should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Good grief let him have his bed where he wants it. You think shutting him away is teaching him anything about not moving his bed? It isn't. He is not associating you locking him outside or in a garage with moving his bed. 

All he knows is that for some unknown reason you yell at him and shut him out of his home.

Try enjoying him for a change, and showing him some love and attention instead of trying to mold him into something he isn't. 

Perhaps he moves his bed in a pitiful attempt to be closer to the rest of the family.

Sheesh, the poor dog!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Why does it matter so much that he moves his bed? Perhaps where you want it it's in a draft or something. And punishing him after the fact won't work anyway, he will not associate the punishment with having moved the bed.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

If the only thing you dog does wrong is move his bed then lucky you!!! 

Blade ate Taz's bed  Ripped it into 100,0000 little pieces and scattered it across my entire downstairs.

Leave your poor dog alone!


----------



## 642 (Oct 22, 2013)

My dog used to do this so he could see us coming down the stairs ready for his walk better  I used to find it hilarious though because he'd move each blanket one at a time and throw them down into a pile just big enough for him to lay on but not the other dog and my other dog used to look at him like "So, I'll lay on the carpet shall I!?" 

I don't think he actually knows that you want the bed there. Locking him in other places and all that won't actually be teaching him anything because, as far as he's concerned, he's just chillin' in his bed in the middle of the room and you're coming in going "Bad Boy!" He won't actually piece the two events together; he'll just think you're a bit weird. In order to stop him from doing it, you'd pretty much have to catch him doing it  But, in my opinion, I wouldn't say it was a major issue. 

If I were you, I'd probably rearrange the room so his bed was somewhere he wanted it to be but not necessarily going to make you fall over it. Like somebody else said, maybe there is a draft? Or maybe he's in to feng shui?


----------



## Mumtomaddog (Sep 17, 2013)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> Ok so for quite some time now, my dog keeps on moving his bed from it's spot at the side against the wall between 2 of the furniture.
> 
> He lives in the back room, because we have cats, and has done all of his life so he is used to it.
> 
> ...


This cant be for real, surely?

How on earth do you think that shutting him in the garage or in the garden will make him realize that you dont want him to move his bed??


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Zymi has a choice of duvets or vetbed to sleep on. Every morning they have been moved about never thought of it as a problem


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Given the op's username and the nature of the post - I think this is a wind up


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Given their signature, I'd just ignore......... Or tell them to get a life and stop acting a prat  Maybe OP should be told they are a "bad person" and locked out of the forum. 

Some people really need to get out more... ut:


----------



## LeaderOfThePack (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow, so many bad responses to this post... well to be honest it's not about him moving his bed per say, it is the principle that he is ignoring me/disobeying me. And you don't think this is a big deal? The nature of the crime may not be serious but if I can't get him out of the habit of this, I fear I may not be able to get him out of the habit of DOING SOMETHING MORE SERIOUS.

So stop dissing me, I have my reasons for wanting the ability to get him out of a habit that is soo simple to get him out of the habit of doing


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Dftt! D-F-T-T!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> Wow, so many bad responses to this post... well to be honest it's not about him moving his bed per say, it is the principle that he is ignoring me/disobeying me. And you don't think this is a big deal? The nature of the crime may not be serious but if I can't get him out of the habit of this, I fear I may not be able to get him out of the habit of DOING SOMETHING MORE SERIOUS.
> 
> So stop dissing me, I have my reasons for wanting the ability to get him out of a habit that is soo simple to get him out of the habit of doing


How can you compare your dog moving its own bed to doing something more serious??? It doesn't compute.   

Would you prefer your dog laid somewhere he didn't find comfortable or safe just so he obeyed you? Why not think of the dogs well being or comfort rather than the tidiness of where it's bed is? Would you force your dog to "sit" in a cold puddle , just so he obeyed you?

You are lucky your dog lays in his bed, mine take up about 80% of the sofa!


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

If the bed-moving is really that bothersome, why not put in on cue (and then never cue it?)

I.e Shape him to move his bed. And then shape him to move his bed to the location that you want it (move the bed away from the "correct" location click + treat him for moving it back). Stick the bed-moving activity on cue. Rarely if ever cue it.

Voila. Everyone's happy.


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Can't say I've ever had this problem but them again Angel has 3beds in the front room not Inc the sofa & chair 1in the kitchen 1 at the top of the stairs & one in my room not Inc my bed so she doesn't feel the need I guess to move her bed she just moves herself lol... Wind up me thinks why is the position an issue... I fall over as easy as anything but it's still easier to go round where she is than punish her for not being where I want her.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Think you should do away with all this cesar milan crap.

While I think he genuinely does love dogs and genuinely believes he is doing good; in some ways he is, his work with death row rescued dogs for instance who would otherwise be dead. 

Have you never noticed how stressed, even downright scared the dogs he works with look?????????

The whites of the eyes showing, the yawning, the ears pinned flat against their heads, the tails really low down/tucked under, the flattened bodies, the growling, the snarling.....

I am all for teaching boundaries and letting a dog know when it's done wrong, but he just takes the biscuit and seems to terrify them into doing what they are told


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

He is probably trying to dominate you and is planning to take over the world, you will know his plan is reaching fruition when he moves your bed 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> Wow, so many bad responses to this post... well to be honest it's not about him moving his bed per say, it is the principle that he is ignoring me/disobeying me. And you don't think this is a big deal? The nature of the crime may not be serious but if I can't get him out of the habit of this, I fear I may not be able to get him out of the habit of DOING SOMETHING MORE SERIOUS.
> 
> So stop dissing me, I have my reasons for wanting the ability to get him out of a habit that is soo simple to get him out of the habit of doing


Oh for gods sake! He's ignoring the fact that you don't like him moving his bed? What, if any, more serious problems are you afraid of?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> Ok so for quite some time now, my dog keeps on moving his bed from it's spot at the side against the wall between 2 of the furniture.
> 
> He lives in the back room, because we have cats, and has done all of his life so he is used to it.
> 
> ...


Maybe theres a draft he feels where his bed is now ... maybe he just likes it where he puts it 
To be honest if one of my dogs did this repeatedly id assume they had a good reason for it and comply with what they wanted , eventually id get used to its placement

Punishing your dog for this is beyond ridiculous imo


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> Wow, so many bad responses to this post... well to be honest it's not about him moving his bed per say, it is the principle that he is ignoring me/disobeying me. And you don't think this is a big deal? The nature of the crime may not be serious but if I can't get him out of the habit of this, I fear I may not be able to get him out of the habit of DOING SOMETHING MORE SERIOUS.
> 
> So stop dissing me, I have my reasons for wanting the ability to get him out of a habit that is soo simple to get him out of the habit of doing


Wow , just wow

Moving his bed is a crime !!!!! 

I truly feel sorry for this dog


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

You can't work out why your dog is moving his bed, yet you think your dog should understand your odd behaviour locking him out, not feeding him etc


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

doodlesrule said:


> he is probably trying to dominate you and is planning to take over the world, you will know his plan is reaching fruition when he moves your bed
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


hah hah hah hah hah!!!!!!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> He hasn't always moved his bed, he's about 7 or 8 years old and moving his bed is more of a recent thing, like in the last couple of years and it's so annoying because I'll walk out the back and the bed will be in the middle of the room for me to trip all over.


Well given the way you treat him, I'm sure hoping he IS trying to trip you up  He's 8 years old just what on earth do you think he's going to do that's serious, he probably doesn't listen to you because he has no bond with you as he's shut out all the time.

Having cats is no reason for a dog to be shut out of the house, that's a failing on your part not the dogs...


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh this made me chuckle. If you are fed up of him moving his bed then do away with it and let him get on the couch with the cats. I have four cats and two dogs. The cats usually lie on the dogs beds and the dogs snuggle up on the couch. Problem solved. 

As the others have said its no good trying to lock him out for it. By the time you have called his name and muttered bad boy then taken him out into the garden opened the garage door shoved him in the poor dog hasnt got a clue what you are doing it for. 
You would need to catch him doing it and then a firm no would suffice. 

Please dont lock him in a shed or a garage as that is not teaching him anything except how to be alone and that could cause more problems. I hope this isnt a wind up cos my finger is sore now from typing.


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Talking of dog beds, a fantastic dog trainer that I train with has a working cocker spaniel who sleeps in her bedroom at night. He spends a lot of time through the night going and retrieving things that he can then pile up and sleep on: socks, newspapers, anything at all basically. She says that by morning his head is almost as high as hers on her mattress whilst he sleeps on that night's freshly constructed tower! She loves him to pieces for it and he sounds fab to me!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

staffgirl said:


> Talking of dog beds, a fantastic dog trainer that I train with has a working cocker spaniel who sleeps in her bedroom at night. He spends a lot of time through the night going and retrieving things that he can then pile up and sleep on: socks, newspapers, anything at all basically. She says that by morning his head is almost as high as hers on her mattress whilst he sleeps on that night's freshly constructed tower! She loves him to pieces for it and he sounds fab to me!


Haha, Daisy is a working cocker and she is always taking stuff into her bed! Every so often we have to have a clear out and there are so many socks, tea towelts, shredded up bits of paper, toys, all buried in there  She loves collecting things and taking them to her safe place.


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

I LOVE cocker spaniels for exactly this kind of behaviour! They are so busy and amusing. I have 2 golden retrievers at the moment and think that when the time's right a cocker would fit in perfectly with us.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Blade collects things too! I often have to clear his bed out, he collects socks , leaders , shoes , tea towels, plant pots. Weirdo :crazy:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Get rid of him.

He is trying to kill you.

You have already said that you trip over his bed - the first time he moved it it was probably an accident - probably he had a restless night - and then he noticed you trip over and it gave him a Cunning Plan for World Domination (starting with your household).

He will continue to do this until you become very used to it, and then one day will leave his bed WHERE YOU PUT IT! Because you aren't expecting it, you will TRIP OVER A BED THAT ISN'T THERE, crack your head on something really hard, and The Pack Leader is Dead - Long Live The Pack Leader!

And I'll tell you something else - the cats will have put him up to it . . . .:yesnod:. Ooooh, yes.

Honestly - Let him in the family room with everybody else, you toad!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you really believe that the dog associates being locked in the garage with moving his bed? Give me a break! He is obviously more comfortable where he puts it so leave him alone.

And I see no reason why you should separate your dog from your cats. I have a cat and always have had dogs and cats together.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Let the poor dog have a bit of comfort in his old age.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> Wow, so many bad responses to this post... well to be honest it's not about him moving his bed per say, it is the principle that he is ignoring me/disobeying me. And you don't think this is a big deal? The nature of the crime may not be serious but if I can't get him out of the habit of this, I fear I may not be able to get him out of the habit of DOING SOMETHING MORE SERIOUS.
> 
> So stop dissing me, I have my reasons for wanting the ability to get him out of a habit that is soo simple to get him out of the habit of doing


Most people don't have that problem because they train their dogs not to do anything too serious in the first place. Of course, if he is shut in another room out of sight that is not going to be easy, is it?

According to your signature perhaps you should try a wind up robot dog if you think a dog with a bit of spirit is a burden.


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

Can you put his bed in the back toilet, or somewhere he doesn't have space to push it about ? x


----------



## LovintheTrolls (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm all for helping people find solutions, rather than being shitty. Too many people are shitty. Get a life, I say


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LovintheTrolls said:


> I'm all for helping people find solutions, rather than being shitty. Too many people are shitty. Get a life, I say


I'm all for dogs being treated well... If you thinking locking a dog in a tiny bathroom simple because he moves a bed, then you need to get a life. Just saying x


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Only just read this thread!! It didn't interest me before but saw how many responses and thought I would have a nosey!!

I wish my dog's only problem was moving his bed, would much prefer that to his dog aggression 

How can a bed in the middle of the room be annoying, how can you trip over it? Your going in the room noticing the bed is moved so how the hell can you fall over it :huh:


----------



## LeaderOfThePack (Nov 11, 2013)

Donut76 said:


> Can't say I've ever had this problem but them again Angel has 3beds in the front room not Inc the sofa & chair 1in the kitchen 1 at the top of the stairs & one in my room not Inc my bed so she doesn't feel the need I guess to move her bed she just moves herself lol... Wind up me thinks why is the position an issue... I fall over as easy as anything but it's still easier to go round where she is than punish her for not being where I want her.


Seriously? Your dog sounds spoilt to me... you put beds for your dog all over the house and you fall over them but as long as the dog's happy it doesn't matter if you injure yourself?
It's more like YOU are winding me up than t'other way round dear...:huh:

Listen, the dog has to fit into your life and rules and not the other way round too. Yes you can be flexible with your dog of course


----------



## LeaderOfThePack (Nov 11, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Get rid of him.
> 
> He is trying to kill you.
> 
> ...


Very funny, although I do believe that he is doing it deliberately, just to annoy me to be honest.

Anyway he can't come into the house because the cat lives there and the cat and dog, which are natural enemies anyway, don't get along.

My cat is very old and I'm not going to have the **** scared out of him, you toad


----------



## LeaderOfThePack (Nov 11, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Well given the way you treat him, I'm sure hoping he IS trying to trip you up  He's 8 years old just what on earth do you think he's going to do that's serious, he probably doesn't listen to you because he has no bond with you as he's shut out all the time.
> 
> Having cats is no reason for a dog to be shut out of the house, that's a failing on your part not the dogs...


To be honest it's not my failing as it was my mum's decision to keep the dog in the back because she though that cats and dogs just don't get along and there was nothing you can do about it.
We always hear about cats and dogs getting on and living in the house together but that's only in da movies, it never happens to us. In fact, none of our animals ever got along. Even the 3 cats we had who were brought up together since birth.
How exactly is it failing, it's not mine nor my mum's fault that the cat and dog don't get along.
If the dog comes into contact with the cat, he goes after him and tries to eat him. So stop having ago at me buddy, it's nature!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> Very funny, although I do believe that he is doing it deliberately, just to annoy me to be honest.


You think your dog is moving his bed to deliberately annoy you?

May I suggest you do some basic research on canine behaviour, I can assure you that annoying you is the very least likely explanation.

If you are sure there are no drafts or other reasons for your dog to start moving his bed, then take the two seconds to move the damn bed back to where you want it, and count your lucky stars that this is the worst your dog does....


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

There are thousands of households where the cats and dogs have happy loving relationships. Pictures of cats sleeping with dogs all over the internet.

Cats and dogs loving each other is the most natural thing in the world.

I know there are some dogs who can't tolerate cats and some cats who can't tolerate dogs, but it is just as common for them to be friends as it is for them not to be.

Just because you were brought up in ignorance, is no reason to continue that way. Dogs do not do things to annoy humans. Educate yourself.

Since your dog has to live ostracized *you should be thinking about ways to make his life better, *not ways to curtail what little pleasure he already gets. If he likes to move his bed, let him. He's a senior citizen living alone for crying out loud, let him be and stop worrying about dominating him.

Dogs are social animals, it is cruel to keep him isolated. Better yet, find him a home where he'll be loved and appreciated. A home without cats, since he is not good with cats.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> Very funny, although I do believe that he is doing it deliberately, just to annoy me to be honest.
> 
> Anyway he can't come into the house because the cat lives there and *the cat and dog, which are natural enemies anyway, don't get along.*
> 
> My cat is very old and I'm not going to have the **** scared out of him, you toad


No - wild/feral cats and dogs are natural enemies - domesticated ones usually get along very well if they have the opportunity to make friends with each other, and if they haven't it's because you haven't given them the chance.

If you look on this forum you will see many, many people with dogs and cats, dogs and rabbits, cats and rabbits, dogs, cats and ferrets - you name a combination and there is probably at least one person who keeps them together without a ha'porth of trouble.

Dogs are social creatures. They need company and they need stimulation. To deny them that is cruel. I hope that when this poor dog of yours is gone you have more sense than to get another animal if you just intend to keep it shut up away from family life. Would you leave a three-year-pld in a room all alone? Of course not - so why do it to your dog?


----------



## LeaderOfThePack (Nov 11, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> You think your dog is moving his bed to deliberately annoy you?
> 
> May I suggest you do some basic research on canine behaviour, I can assure you that annoying you is the very least likely explanation.
> 
> If you are sure there are no drafts or other reasons for your dog to start moving his bed, then take the two seconds to move the damn bed back to where you want it, and count your lucky stars that this is the worst your dog does....


Haha I was only joking, I don't really think he does it to annoy me. I know there is probably some reason and tbh it doesn't really bother me that much anymore... I just put this forum post up when it did and to hear what others had to say on the subject but since it got so many bad responses and people think I'm now cruel or crazy I'll take it down


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> Haha I was only joking, I don't really think he does it to annoy me. I know there is probably some reason and tbh it doesn't really bother me that much anymore... I just put this forum post up when it did and to hear what others had to say on the subject but since it got so many bad responses and people think I'm now cruel or crazy I'll take it down


But wasn't that what you intended us to think ? I think maybe you've got too much time on your hands !!


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> Seriously? Your dog sounds spoilt to me... you put beds for your dog all over the house and you fall over them but as long as the dog's happy it doesn't matter if you injure yourself?
> It's more like YOU are winding me up than t'other way round dear...:huh:
> 
> Listen, the dog has to fit into your life and rules and not the other way round too. Yes you can be flexible with your dog of course


My dog isn't spoilt she is happy & I don't fall over the dog bed I fall over full stop.. I also have 2 children & they also sit where they want move blankets about & bring pillows downstairs etc. They are also not spoiled they are also happy. My dog has fit perfectly well into my life not a whole lot has changed BUT anything that has changed its for the better a dog is a live animal not a robot & no it isn't a wind up.. She also has full run of the house (apart from kids room) my dog is happy yours may well not be


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Does it matter if he moves his bed for goodness sake? One of my Mals sleeps in my front room and moves my two armchairs at night to sleep where they are. Every morning without fail both armchairs are in the middle of the room - so what! I just put them back where they were, no biggie. 

Punishing him by putting him in the yard is ridiculous. How do you think he's going to associate that with moving his bed? Dogs don't have the power of thought to look back and think 'ah that's why I'm being punished'. For Gods sake give the old boy a break. 

Oh, I just noticed the user name - you're not a Cesar Milan fan by any chance are you? Speaks volumes and possibly a troll I think.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> Very funny, although I do believe that he is doing it deliberately, just to annoy me to be honest.
> 
> Anyway he can't come into the house because the cat lives there and the cat and dog, which are natural enemies anyway, don't get along.
> 
> My cat is very old and I'm not going to have the **** scared out of him, you toad


My parents always had cats and dogs, I have always had cats and dogs. If you thought they would never get along and were not prepared to try you should not have got a dog in the first place. That is just selfish.



LeaderOfThePack said:


> To be honest it's not my failing as it was my mum's decision to keep the dog in the back because she though that cats and dogs just don't get along and there was nothing you can do about it.
> We always hear about cats and dogs getting on and living in the house together but that's only in da movies, it never happens to us. In fact, none of our animals ever got along. Even the 3 cats we had who were brought up together since birth.
> How exactly is it failing, *it's not mine nor my mum's fault that the cat and dog don't get along.*If the dog comes into contact with the cat, he goes after him and tries to eat him. So stop having ago at me buddy, it's nature!


Of course it is! They have both been shut away from each other so they think there is something to fear. Who else's fault is it? If a cat runs, a dog will chase, that is nature, the dog trying to eat the cat does not happen. If he caught him he most probably would not hurt him, he is just curious.



Malmum said:


> Does it matter if he moves his bed for goodness sake? One of my Mals sleeps in my front room and moves my two armchairs at night to sleep where they are. Every morning without fail both armchairs are in the middle of the room - so what! I just put them back where they were, no biggie.
> 
> Punishing him by putting him in the yard is ridiculous. How do you think he's going to associate that with moving his bed? Dogs don't have the power of thought to look back and think 'ah that's why I'm being punished'. For Gods sake give the old boy a break.
> 
> Oh, I just noticed the user name - *you're not a Cesar Milan fan by any chance are you?* Speaks volumes and possibly a troll I think.


I think it is obvious this poster has been watching the dog abuser. The best solution to your problem, OP is to find the dog a proper home where they might have some knowledge of canine behaviour or at least are prepared to learn.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Some people just don't deserve dogs


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Some people just don't deserve dogs


And dogs don't deserve some people!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Can I just point out something because remarks like this annoy the Hell out of me...

I in no way agree with the OP or their actions, but I would like to point out that just because a dog lives in another room, or even outside, does not mean it doesnt have a bond with the owner or that it is in any way excluded from the family or does not have a good life. Not everybody has their dogs in their living rooms or bedrooms.

I challenge anybody to say that I do not have a bond with my dogs or that they do not have a fulfilled life.

Rant over.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> Can I just point out something because remarks like this annoy the Hell out of me...
> 
> I in no way agree with the OP or their actions, but I would like to point out that just because a dog lives in another room, or even outside, does not mean it doesnt have a bond with the owner or that it is in any way excluded from the family or does not have a good life. Not everybody has their dogs in their living rooms or bedrooms.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm just bothered by the fact he removes the dog from the house when the dog moves the bed, not the fact that he lives outside. Totally different scenario.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Wiz201 said:


> Yeah I'm just bothered by the fact he removes the dog from the house when the dog moves the bed, not the fact that he lives outside. Totally different scenario.


I'm not talking about that, I dont agree that this particular course of action is right either. However, there were other comments made about the fact the dog lives in the back room.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Leanne77 said:


> Can I just point out something because remarks like this annoy the Hell out of me...
> 
> I in no way agree with the OP or their actions, but I would like to point out that just because a dog lives in another room, or even outside, does not mean it doesnt have a bond with the owner or that it is in any way excluded from the family or does not have a good life. Not everybody has their dogs in their living rooms or bedrooms.
> 
> ...


But I don't think you keep your dogs in the kitchen because you can't be bothered to introduce them to the cat, do you? That is what has annoyed me, the assumption that they can't get on but let's get a dog anyway.

It has taken my cat two years nearly to get used to my dogs but now she rolls about on the floor next to them. Just takes a little patience and effort.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Leanne77 said:


> Can I just point out something because remarks like this annoy the Hell out of me...
> 
> I in no way agree with the OP or their actions, but I would like to point out that just because a dog lives in another room, or even outside, does not mean it doesnt have a bond with the owner or that it is in any way excluded from the family or does not have a good life. Not everybody has their dogs in their living rooms or bedrooms.
> 
> ...


Your dogs stick with you like glue!! Well Jessie and Jed anyways


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> To be honest it's not my failing as it was my mum's decision to keep the dog in the back because she though that cats and dogs just don't get along and there was nothing you can do about it.
> We always hear about cats and dogs getting on and living in the house together but that's only in da movies, it never happens to us. In fact, none of our animals ever got along. Even the 3 cats we had who were brought up together since birth.
> How exactly is it failing, it's not mine nor my mum's fault that the cat and dog don't get along.
> If the dog comes into contact with the cat, he goes after him and tries to eat him. So stop having ago at me buddy, it's nature!


Really? Always had cats and dogs living together with no problem, not ever had a problem not once, currently have 4 Siamese and a Rottweiler all live more than happily together and play together buddy wow get that buddy


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> *But I don't think you keep your dogs in the kitchen because you can't be bothered to introduce them to the cat, *do you? That is what has annoyed me, the assumption that they can't get on but let's get a dog anyway.
> 
> It has taken my cat two years nearly to get used to my dogs but now she rolls about on the floor next to them. Just takes a little patience and effort.


No, thats not the reason. However, when I did have a cat, I did keep the cat and dog separate as they didnt get along. Not too much of a problem as the cat didnt stay long.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Leanne77 said:


> Can I just point out something because remarks like this annoy the Hell out of me...
> 
> I in no way agree with the OP or their actions, but I would like to point out that just because a dog lives in another room, or even outside, does not mean it doesnt have a bond with the owner or that it is in any way excluded from the family or does not have a good life. Not everybody has their dogs in their living rooms or bedrooms.
> 
> ...


I made the comment about the bond, so do you shut your dog out for moving his bed? After the fact telling a dog he's a bad boy and shutting him out or in the garage sure they have a great bond,sure the dog totally understands why it's being shut out in the garden or shed, hence I mentioned a bond! I also personal don't like dogs in kennels nor dogs being shut away from everyone else in the house more so a solitary dog, unless of course the dogs are with their people all day as part of their job, for me as I work full time I wouldn't think it was fair to have a dog spend a few hours during the week days walking and training them and then shutting them away from me for the rest of night, even if I spent all weekend walk/working/training, I personally would not have a dog in that case, but that's me each to their own.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Leanne77 said:


> I'm not talking about that, I dont agree that this particular course of action is right either. However, there were other comments made about the fact the dog lives in the back room.


Dogs are social animals. Keeping a dog shut in a back room while the rest of the family is in other parts of the house just cruel.

There are ways for cats and dogs who do not get along to co exist and both have access to the family life.

In my opinion this dog is suffering at the hands of people on some sort of sick power trip. They want to control this poor dog's actions, right down to where he keeps his own bed, in his own room.

The RSPCA should be over there rescuing that dog, not seizing some little kitten who has a loving home waiting.


----------



## LeaderOfThePack (Nov 11, 2013)

*OK people shut up and listen! Stop accusing me of being cruel. Both me and my mum have a very good bond with our dog, even if he does live in the back room (when he sees a cat he chases after it and if he catches it he rags it, which means he shakes the life out of them. I've witnessed it and saved 2 cats from his jaws so far)

You people are so cynical and assumptive.
We go out to see him very often so he gets to see us. We play with him, take him out regularly and play with him, give him exercise.

And I've already said that I've stopped locking him out and in the garage when I realised it didn't work. 
I've also said that I realised that him moving his bed was no big deal so please stop having ago at me for asking a simple forum question.

So stop accusing us of being cruel to the dog and no I won't get rid of him.

If I'm quite honest I think you people are so bored that you were just waiting to find a post from someone you could pick on!
Bullies, just common bullies you guys are.

I would remove this post if I knew how because I won't stand for such abuse.

*


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Members are very passionate about their dogs here and I think it is difficult for us to grasp why moving his bed is such an issue


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> *
> 
> I would remove this post if I knew how.
> 
> *


Ask a moderator.

You posted a rant on a public forum full of animal lovers about how you shut your dog in the garden and garage for simply movings it's bed. You don't feed him or take him out as punishment for simply moving his bed, what kind of reaction do you expect?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Abuse? I fail to see who has abused you on this thread


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

LeaderOfThePack said:


> Seriously? Your dog sounds spoilt to me... you put beds for your dog all over the house and you fall over them but as long as the dog's happy it doesn't matter if you injure yourself?
> It's more like YOU are winding me up than t'other way round dear...:huh:
> 
> Listen, the dog has to fit into your life and rules and not the other way round too. Yes you can be flexible with your dog of course


First the bed...then...THE WORLD!

My dogs have a bed in every room, plus they sleep on our bed, the sofas (led next to me now) and anywhere else they please, if I say "Off" (only moving them for a valid reason) then they hop off, no problem.

You sound like you want a robot dog from the sounds of your signature. My 2 are crazy, but we're a team and work together, there is no "pack" and I dont soil my nappy at night, scared I'm not the leader.

Having a dog is a pleasure not a battle to see who is Boss. Poor, old fella. Send him round mine and he can sleep wherever he likes, including cuddled up with the rest of the family, like a dog should be


----------

